# android touch tablet



## GNOMEX (Jun 24, 2006)

how does the tablet connect to the internet
do I have to have a subscription to a providor as in a computer connection
thank you
gnomex


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine connects via my home network.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

GNOMEX said:


> how does the tablet connect to the internet


Your preferred WiFi connection, just as you would connect a laptop wirelessly.


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

It does connect wirelessly but you may have to go into the settings and turn on the WI-FI under the wireless & networks. Once that's turned on, it will look for WI-FI connections. If you have a secured home network, you have to add the security code and it will connect automatically after that. It will automatically log onto open networks and if you have/get codes from secured networks ( friends or businesses), as you come into range of them, it will automatically log on to them after the security code has been added once.

Once the WI_FI is turned on, you can turn it off and on as you please. It won't log on to any network till it's turned on so I always leave mine on.


----------



## GNOMEX (Jun 24, 2006)

thank you for your reply
my PC internet connection is via mini WiFi Huawei modem providor Optus 
Is this all I need?
thank you


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I have no idea what that is.

What country are you in?
Do you have cable internet? DSL? Dial-up? Wireless broadband?
What kind of modem do you have? Does it connect to a router?


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Like DoubleHelix, I have no idea what that is. You need to answer his questions.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Optus is an Australian ISP. HuaWei is a big manufacturer of telecom equiptment in China.


----------

